# If Carvin made an 8-string....



## shaneroo (Feb 3, 2010)

would you guys be interested? been doin a little talkin to them. let me know.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 3, 2010)

i'm all for more extended range options and instruments, but i'd like to see them revamp their seven string line before they tackle an eight string .


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 3, 2010)

Very 

I plan on purchasing an 8 string within the next year or two, and having a competitively-priced semi-custom option would pretty much rule out anything else.


----------



## shaneroo (Feb 3, 2010)

Edroz said:


> i'm all for more extended range options and instruments, but i'd like to see them revamp their seven string line before they tackle an eight string .



they are looking into that as well, starting with a 27 inch scale length.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 3, 2010)

shaneroo said:


> they are looking into that as well, starting with a 27 inch scale length.



that's good to hear


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 3, 2010)

the more the merrier! I think carvin could do some mega classy 8 strings! I would also like to see more bodyshape options for 7 (and thus 8) strings. If they get started on longer scales that would be awesome too.

So yeah, i'm all for diversity, and making extended range more versatile to the masses. Go carvin.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm with Edroz on this one, but yeah Shane if you could talk them into making an 8 string (which my guts tells me will be one of their basses retrofitted) then I'm all for it.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 3, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ry_z (Feb 3, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> I would also like to see more bodyshape options for 7 (and thus 8) strings.



This.


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 3, 2010)

absolutely, well...i would have a year ago for sure, i'm sorta set on guitars for now, but it was specifically the lack of an extended scale option that immediately ruled Carvin out of the picture for me...i can't play on these midget guitars that everyone keeps offering...but when i get around to having the money for an 8-string, if Carvin had one, and if it had an extended scale option (but also a 25.5" for people wanting a high A), i'd for sure go with that over whats on the production lines right now (except for the Hellraiser V's, those are the coolest thing ever)

if they offered their Telecaster knockoff shape as a 7/8 too, that would absolutely make it on to my list as an eventual purchase


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 3, 2010)

Definitely!
I probably choose them over anybody else. For there prices.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Feb 3, 2010)

shaneroo said:


> they are looking into that as well, starting with a 27 inch scale length.


I am down for this. 8 string no


----------



## Bygde (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah I might be interested. I'd like to have more pickup options though (Dimarzio, Duncan, etc.). Haven't played a Carvin, but a lot of people say that the pickups are a bit crappy, and routing is necessary to swap them.


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 3, 2010)

It would be awesome. Options is important.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 3, 2010)

shaneroo said:


> they are looking into that as well, starting with a 27 inch scale length, *And An Inline 7 Headstock*.


Fixed...


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 3, 2010)

lol @ this thread


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd be more interested in a 7-string revamp, but 8s would be cool 



xtrustisyoursx said:


> lol @ this thread



Why? Shane is actually endorsed by Carvin. It's not like the other 1,736 threads we've had about Carvin where we just email spam them


----------



## Crucified (Feb 3, 2010)

it might end up being nice but i assume it will be at 27 inches. which is not ideal IMO for 8's. i've got my current 8s and don't plan on switching but i think carvin would do well to add an 8 to the stable.


----------



## Samer (Feb 3, 2010)

For sure man!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 3, 2010)

Off Topic:
You know I would like more than 24 fret option from Carvin for 7 strings and a 27in scale length option too.

EDIT: Also Allan Holdsworth body shape for a seven.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 3, 2010)

Interested.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Feb 3, 2010)

That would be a resounding yes. I absolutely love Carvins.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Feb 3, 2010)

Cancer said:


> I'm with Edroz on this one, but yeah Shane if you could talk them into making an 8 string (which my guts tells me will be one of their basses retrofitted) then I'm all for it.




...Something tells me that a company such as Carvin (a custom instrument manufacturer) would not dress a bass up as a guitar and turn it loose...



Bygde said:


> Yeah I might be interested. I'd like to have more pickup options though (Dimarzio, Duncan, etc.). Haven't played a Carvin, but a lot of people say that the pickups are a bit crappy, and routing is necessary to swap them.



My friend got BareKnuckle pickups installed on his 747 by Carvin...Granted he had to purchase the pickups, and I'm pretty sure he said it voided his warranty...Probably not quite what you're getting at...


For what it's worth, I'd love for Carvin to offer a 27 inch scale along with their standard scale (25.5?). From what I've seen, most people who purchase a Carvin are sold completely on the brand...Playability, sound, workmanship...On the other hand, I know of 2 people personally that chose a company other than Carvin simply because their 7's weren't 27''. I think it would be an excellent idea. 

As for an 8 from Carvin...I have 0 experience with 8 string guitars, but I'm positive they would sell the shit out of them.


----------



## Variant (Feb 3, 2010)

If you're gonna sell semi-custom eights, you should offer from 24.75" to 30.5" options, IMHO to the cover the range of the market, IMHO.


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 3, 2010)

Very much interested!


----------



## RG7 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am 100% in, I don't want to deal with the ugly designs the other companies are putting out for lefties and I'd gladly pay for a well-made Carvin.


----------



## Napalm (Feb 3, 2010)

That could be really cool !!! The finishes that they would have


----------



## metalvince333 (Feb 3, 2010)

I would love it but variety in 7s would be awesome too, I love the california top shape and the st 300 shape if they can make them into 7 strings and maybe even 8 strings, I would be sold to them.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll buy a 27" or longer scale 7 string. I'd buy a 28" and possibly a 30" 8 string Carvin - I agree that they should offer several scale lengths if the want to move units.


----------



## Colton165 (Feb 3, 2010)

a dragonburst 28.375" carvin carved top 8.

yum.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 3, 2010)

That sounds great.


----------



## lurgar (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh dear sweet Jesus this is great news. A 27in 7-string would just be the bees knees. I don't have any money, but if they want to do this, then I know that I am going to have to save up my dough and get ready to purchase.


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 3, 2010)

Absolutely yes!


----------



## Necris (Feb 3, 2010)

8 strings, and a 27"+ scale length? I would be all over it, maybe not this year or next year, but at some point one would come into my possession.


----------



## satchfrk (Feb 3, 2010)

carvins are the shit \m/ ... my swamp ash dc747 is way more comfortable to play than any other 7 i've tried so far... that includes the ebmm petrucci 7...


----------



## TMM (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd like to see a 7 (and 8?) string Fatboy


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd rather have an OFR on a 747 first.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 4, 2010)

We can do this. Than you Shane!


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 4, 2010)

Doesn't Tony McAlpine have a custom 8-string Carvin?


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 4, 2010)

FretWizard88 said:


> Doesn't Tony McAlpine have a custom 8-string Carvin?



No he got an 8 when he switched to Ibanez.


----------



## abyss258 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hot damn! I'm very interested. I've really been wanting to get into 8 strings. Carvin!


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 4, 2010)

I would definately buy a 27" scale 7 string. I would be tempted to buy an 8 string (my first) if Carvin offered one.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 4, 2010)

Count me in. I'm not sure I believe it, because for every thread that Carvin is considering something like this there's another thread saying Carvin said it's not a big enough part of their business to expand >sixers. That being said, I'm sure the down economy is not helping them, and Lord knows Agile was pretty successful at taking all our money! If they were smart, they'd tool up and capture the niche market that we comprise.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Feb 4, 2010)

27" or more Carvin 8-string...if such a thing were to happen I would defiantly save up for it!


----------



## renzoip (Feb 4, 2010)

A Carvin DC828 would be so awesome . Make it happen ,Shane!


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Feb 4, 2010)

I could not love a human baby more than I would love a Carvin 8-string...


----------



## Andii (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd get one if they made a 28 or 30.5 inch scale. I'm completely not interested in an 8 string with a shorter scale length, because what's the point if the added range doesn't sound good? Standard passive sized PU routes are important. The instrument must be able to hold intonation correctly, any bridge where the saddles can accomplish this would be fine. The neck shouldn't feel like a baseball bat.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 4, 2010)

A reasonably priced, semi-custom, high quality 8-string with high quality woods?!

Shane, why do you even ASK when you already know the answer?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 4, 2010)

If I were to buy an 8 I would love it to be Carvin, definitely. Also the option of a 27" scale 7 string, inline/reverse inline headstocks on 7 strings and Original Floyd's....perhaps the option of more frets for those who want to go in that direction.

Yes, in short


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 4, 2010)

Like has been said with other folks, I'd rather see more 7 string options, but I'm not an 8 string player  27" scale, OFR7 option, and normal pickup routes.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd love to see one, but not sure I'd buy one. I would, however, love to see some more 7-string options... before they make 27" scale their priority I'd put NORMAL-sized passive 7-string pickup routes and the option for an OFR7 over the TRS they offer now ahead of that honestly, more people interested in those two options than just the scale length.  If they changed the pickup routes and added an OFR7 to the list I'd probably start buying Carvins again... also another option I'd love to see would be having them add the CT body shape to the 7-string lineup.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'd probably order a Carvin if they offered those 2 options. 27" would be icing on the cake.


----------



## lurgar (Feb 4, 2010)

Thinking about it more, I actually would also like to see at least some more metal-oriented pickups for the 7-strings. At least some options would be nice. The stockers weren't bad, but just weren't what I was looking for.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't care what they put in it for pickups (as long as it's not EMG's), it's the size of the routes so you can't switch them out. You have to route to fit damn near any pickup in there.

Having the option to have them come stock with whatever pickup would be nice, but I doubt it would happen, just don't limit us by having a route that's tighter than a 10 year old's asshole.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 4, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Count me in. I'm not sure I believe it, because for every thread that Carvin is considering something like this there's another thread saying Carvin said it's not a big enough part of their business to expand >sixers. That being said, I'm sure the down economy is not helping them, and Lord knows Agile was pretty successful at taking all our money! If they were smart, they'd tool up and capture the niche market that we comprise.



The difference here is that Shane is an endorser and plays with a band that has sold more the 30 million albums.... that has a little more pull than "hey guys, let's send some emails to Carvin!"

That said, I'm with some others in that Carvin needs some normal pup routes and OFRs on their sevens before ANYTHING else. A Carvin 8 could be cool though 

My personal "my charge card would come out" thing from Carvin would be a seven string H2... but I know that ain't gonna happen


----------



## pink freud (Feb 4, 2010)

An 8-String based off of their Icon bass body would be


----------



## Samer (Feb 4, 2010)

I have to agree with others JJ here, i was just in the Carvin shop on sunset, they had some nice 727's. Sadly though the PUP's sounded bad really under powered, and i would hate to have to route for new pups (and void the 5 year warranty) 

A OFR would seal the deal with me; i would also be interested in an 8; if they could make it fanned fret would be even better (maybe im asking to much?)


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 4, 2010)

If Carvin made an 8 string...

haha not a chance. there is no way that would ever happen.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 4, 2010)

You might have missed the part where Shane is a Carvin endorser, and plays in Korn. If he says it's possible, I'm inclined to believe him


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 4, 2010)

if they make it, and i can get one under a grand, ill buy it.  i don't care much abuot scale length. i already have a 27" 8 and a 27" 7. a 25" 8 would be pretty cool.

though i really doubt that will happen. There is so much risk and such a small market.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 4, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I'd love to see one, but not sure I'd buy one. I would, however, love to see some more 7-string options... before they make 27" scale their priority I'd put NORMAL-sized passive 7-string pickup routes and the option for an OFR7 over the TRS they offer now ahead of that honestly, more people interested in those two options than just the scale length.  If they changed the pickup routes and added an OFR7 to the list I'd probably start buying Carvins again... also another option I'd love to see would be having them add the CT body shape to the 7-string lineup.



This, actually. In fact, if they'd start by adding more body options for 7 strings, we'd be off to a good start. I've been loving the idea of a quality LP-style 7 string for quite some time, and a Carvin would molest shit.


----------



## revclay (Feb 4, 2010)

I would love to see a Carvin 8 string, but I think they have more to gain by focusing on expanding their seven string line. But if Carvin started to offer an 8 string, they would be on my short list of builders that I would consider for my next 8.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 4, 2010)

If the 8 strings were priced similarly to their 7's I might pick one up just to have. You can get a bare bones DC727 for under a grand, if I could pay around that for an 828 or whatever, well shit, that's not much more than an Agile 8 string for a US made instrument. Since I don't play 8's that much, I'd just get a plain one, as opposed to if I got a Carvin 7, I'd load that thing up to the gills with options


----------



## -mouse- (Feb 4, 2010)

I would probably buy it. Carvin makes some good shit to be sure.


----------



## trippled (Feb 4, 2010)

I think they should do 7 string versions of their CT6 California Carved Top 
and the C66 Contour, both with 24 frets, I'd buy both if they did it.

It's so unfair they have such beautifull designs forthe sixers but the 7's 
has that DC which to me is their worst design.

I hope that revision will happen soon, I'm planning on buying a 7 this summer.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 4, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If the 8 strings were priced similarly to their 7's I might pick one up just to have. You can get a bare bones DC727 for under a grand, if I could pay around that for an 828 or whatever, well shit, that's not much more than an Agile 8 string for a US made instrument. Since I don't play 8's that much, I'd just get a plain one, as opposed to if I got a Carvin 7, I'd load that thing up to the gills with options




Yeah, this would literally make the Agile custom shop irrelevant in regards to 8 strings... now that you mention that, though, I don't understand why people are ordering 7 string customs from Agile when Carvin does it 3,000 times better


----------



## RG7 (Feb 4, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, this would literally make the Agile custom shop irrelevant in regards to 8 strings... now that you mention that, though, I don't understand why people are ordering 7 string customs from Agile when Carvin does it 3,000 times better





my thoughts exactly.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 4, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ... I don't understand why people are ordering 7 string customs from Agile when Carvin does it 3,000 times better


 
Because not every person shares that same point of view. Additionally, people like myself prefer the asthetics of Agile. 

I have owned both and like them both.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 4, 2010)

mlp187 said:


> Because not every person shares that same point of view. Additionally, people like myself prefer the asthetics of Agile.
> 
> I have owned both and like them both.



For the same amount of money, the quality is a non-issue - the Carvin is superior.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 4, 2010)

7 string bolt kits...


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 4, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> For the same amount of money, the quality is a non-issue - the Carvin is superior.



Who gives a shit about your opinion dude?


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 4, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> For the same amount of money, the quality is a non-issue - the Carvin is superior.


 
That's debatable. 

I've owned both.

To each their own.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 4, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Who gives a shit about your opinion dude?



 Everybody, of course.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 4, 2010)

well when you meet everybody, give me a holler. I'd like to meet them. 

EDIT
i also agree about the Bolt 7. That would make my year.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 4, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Who gives a shit about your opinion dude?



Obviously you do, if you chose to quote it. 

Can you really say that Agile, as a whole, has the same level of quality concerning build, fret work, wood quality, etc. as Carvin?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 4, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> well when you meet everybody, give me a holler. I'd like to meet them.




Oh by the way dude, you =


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 4, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Oh by the way dude, you =



Eh, don't take it too seriously Adam. People tend to get a little worked up when you talk shit about their gear.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 4, 2010)

More options for quality 8s is always a great thing in my book. Would I buy one? Not sure, but I'd definitely come to Carvin over the offerings on the marker currently. I personally would not be interested if the scale was over 27 or so. I like my 8s to play like 7s. The tension difference is minuscule and can be easily compensated for with using slightly heavier gauges. I thought the RG2228 scale was just fine.


I'll be yet another guy to suggest they offer real Floyds and normal pickup routes on their existing 7s. I too would like to see their archtop model be available as a 7 also.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, don't take it too seriously Adam. People tend to get a little worked up when you talk shit about their gear.



It's cool man, I'm just joking. I've BS'ed with him before


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> People tend to get a little worked up when you talk shit about their gear.


Except me











(shit, my gear sucks)


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Obviously you do, if you chose to quote it.
> 
> Can you really say that Agile, as a whole, has the same level of quality concerning build, fret work, wood quality, etc. as Carvin?



within three thousand times.  



Adam Of Angels said:


> It's cool man, I'm just joking. I've BS'ed with him before


----------



## Dominosmofo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, lets rephrase this... Who here would actually _buy_ said 8 string w/ 30" inch scale? (I use that config because realistically that's what we would get) I don't mean just enjoy having it exist as some fantasy guitar or work of art. I'm willing to put down several grand for one from Carvin. Anyone else here?

They aren't looking to feed some geeky guitar egos, they want to sell guitars and have a business. If no one is willing to purchase the guitars, why should they even bother?


----------



## Otaraxia (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm on board!!!! Gimme gimme gimme!!!! I nub carvin!!!! I don't care how loud my bitch ass wallet screams!!!!


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Feb 5, 2010)

30" is fucking ridiculous. 27" or I'd be out.


----------



## boaz33 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thordendal & Hagstrom use a 30" scale. Why the hell not? Their tone is impeccable.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Feb 5, 2010)

this would be awesome...27 would be fine for me. i like having the scale be closer to what i normally play (25.5) otherwise i think going back and forth can be a pain in the a$$. i could see some very nice 8's coming out of this if it goes forward and yes if they were the right price i would def. order one...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2010)

27 would be fine for me, I played a 28.625" Intrepid, and it was too much for me, so 30" would definitely be out  27 I can do, but that's probably the breaking point. I'd probably prefer the tone of the 28.625", but if I can't play it, what's the point? 

Also, why would they be 30"? If it's taken them this long to even CONSIDER 27" scale on their 7 strings, I doubt they're going to jump into a 30" scale 8 string, especially on their first one.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Feb 5, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> 27 would be fine for me, I played a 28.625" Intrepid, and it was too much for me, so 30" would definitely be out  27 I can do, but that's probably the breaking point. I'd probably prefer the tone of the 28.625", but if I can't play it, what's the point?
> 
> Also, why would they be 30"? If it's taken them this long to even CONSIDER 27" scale on their 7 strings, I doubt they're going to jump into a 30" scale 8 string, especially on their first one.



I think the theory is it makes it easier to adapt, because they already have technologies set up for producing short-scale six-string basses, which is the fundamental equivalent of a 30" 8 string.


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 5, 2010)

Dominosmofo said:


> Ok, lets rephrase this... Who here would actually _buy_ said 8 string w/ 30" inch scale? (I use that config because realistically that's what we would get) I don't mean just enjoy having it exist as some fantasy guitar or work of art. I'm willing to put down several grand for one from Carvin. Anyone else here?



I would *not* buy a 30" anything unless it was a bass. 

I would buy a Carvin 8 banger if it had a realistic 27" scale, or ideal 24"-26" high A fan, or ideal 25-27" low F# fan though.

Also, if you haven't noticed, Carvin doesn't do things by half. I doubt that they'd adapt an existing design for the sake of shutting us up. I think they'd properly design and engineer an 8 string if they were going to make one.


----------



## RG7 (Feb 5, 2010)

I wouldn't even touch a 30" scale. 
I'd 100% buy an 8 string carvin if they offered it with 27" scale and similarly priced as a 7 string ( averages out to about 1.5k for the final price)


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 5, 2010)

a 30" 6 string bass would be cool.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 5, 2010)

For an 8-string... I'd have to suggest 27". I doubt most of the people asking for 30" would even buy one, or else they'd already own one. Mine is 28"+ but, most know it is definitely not for everyone... Carvin is looking to cater to the average person who might be nterested in 8's, not people who are looking for the obscure. We all know the next on this list of obscure is fanned frets which I wouldn't be surprised if it was mentioned, and then fanned/mutliscale fretless 8's. Let's find a modest starting ground first.


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 5, 2010)

But I heard that the necks are very thick on their 7s wouldn't that trait carry on if they made 8s?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2010)

They're not that thick. They're just rounder. Everyone is just used to paper thin Ibanez necks, so everything else automatically becomes a "baseball bat"


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 5, 2010)

misingonestring said:


> But I heard that the necks are very thick on their 7s wouldn't that trait carry on if they made 8s?



Carvin 7s aren't thick at all. I think you're confusing them with Schecter.


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 5, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> Carvin 7s aren't thick at all. I think you're confusing them with Schecter.


 
Oh, it kinda funny that I saw a thread regarding Schecter's necks in the standard guitar forum.


----------



## jr213 (Feb 5, 2010)

shaneroo said:


> would you guys be interested? been doin a little talkin to them. let me know.


Heck Yes! I would certainly buy one...and I'm not just saying that!


----------



## renzoip (Feb 5, 2010)

I would be happy with just a 25.5 scale 8 string version of the DC727 set from low B to high A. The only thing I would suggest is a flatter radius.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm with just about everyone in here regarding overhauling the 7-string line, before tackling an 8. 

The lack of certain options in the 7-string line is just about the only reason I haven't gotten a Carvin 7 yet.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm with just about everyone in here regarding overhauling the 7-string line, before tackling an 8.
> 
> The lack of certain options in the 7-string line is just about the only reason I haven't gotten a Carvin 7 yet.



Me too. I want a 27" scale 7 string from Carvin. In fact, I want three and will get three if they do it!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Me too. I want a 27" scale 7 string from Carvin. In fact, I want three and will get three if they do it!



All I want is standard pickup routes and a low profile trem. 

I don't even care if it adds a couple hundred to the price. If I can't easily (I shouldn't have to try too hard on a $1800 CS guitar) install a low profile trem and Dimarzios then the guitar is nearly useless to me.  

That being said, I'd love for them to make an 8, as it would mostly likely dominate the market thanks to Carvin's quality, pricing, and options. 

I'd also REALLY like a bolt-on with a basswood option, but that'll never happen.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 6, 2010)

There's not really much out there for high quality low profile trems for a 7 string, so that could be asking a bit much. They obviously aren't going to put Ibanez trems in their guitar  An OFR7 is the much more likely (and easily sourced) alternative.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> There's not really much out there for high quality low profile trems for a 7 string, so that could be asking a bit much. They obviously aren't going to put Ibanez trems in their guitar  An OFR7 is the much more likely (and easily sourced) alternative.



While it may be for Ibanez only at the moment, Gotoh does OEM work, as does Schaller (which makes OFRs), so it's not impossible. In fact it would probably be cheaper to get the trems made OEM then pay the premium to Fender for OFRs. 

Honestly, they could put the shittiest low profile LFR in it, and I'd still be fine with it. At least then I could pop in one of the several Lo-Pro Edge's I have laying around. 

I'm not asking them to do low profile trems exclusively, just having it as an option, at an up-charge of course. That way both me and you could be happy JJ.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd get one if it was as short as 27" or as long as 28.625". No way I'm touching a 30". Maybe on a cheap guitar to mess around with, but if I'm paying >1000 it has to be in the 27-28 range. Not really any other deal breakers for me, spec wise.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2010)

I HIGHLY doubt that, if they make 8s, they'll be super long scale like 28 or 30. Carvin just doesn't seem to like doing extended scales. None of their current guitars are over 25.5" (in fact most are only 25") and only one of their eleven bass lines have an extended (35") scale. 

I'd be surprised if Carvin even offers 27" as an option for the 8s, seeing as they haven't even explored that scale before in their manufacturing.


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 6, 2010)

I guess that we'll just have to wait and see, wont we? 

All I can say is that given Carvin's commitment to quality and great engineering, I'll be buying one unless it's a complete oddball.

What would be awesome would be a neck-through with SB-style horns. Just a thought 
http://www.carvinguitars.com/catalog/guitars/index.php?model=sb5000


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 6, 2010)

An 8 would be cool, but rather have more options in a seven like others said. But good for them for starting to think more about he extended range stuff, it can only mean good things for us


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 6, 2010)

I would love an 8, but I would be more prone to buying a 7 with more options. I am ok with 25.5" scale, but I would like to see as standard options: 

Choice of pickup and control config (Is it REALLY that difficult to make a single humbucker 7)
A inline headstock with Reverse option
Bolt On or Neckthru option
CT body shape
TL body shape


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Feb 6, 2010)

boaz33 said:


> Thordendal & Hagstrom use a 30" scale. Why the hell not? Their tone is impeccable.



Not everybody likes the way Meshuggah sounds, and even if they do, it doesn't mean they want to play the same way they do.

27" seems to be the favorite, judging by the last few posts. There was a thread in Carvin's product suggestion forum about it, but you need 20 posts in other forums before you can post there.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> While it may be for Ibanez only at the moment, Gotoh does OEM work, as does Schaller (which makes OFRs), so it's not impossible. In fact it would probably be cheaper to get the trems made OEM then pay the premium to Fender for OFRs.
> 
> Honestly, they could put the shittiest low profile LFR in it, and I'd still be fine with it. At least then I could pop in one of the several Lo-Pro Edge's I have laying around.
> 
> I'm not asking them to do low profile trems exclusively, just having it as an option, at an up-charge of course. That way both me and you could be happy JJ.



The only problem with that is that it would probably change the route. They don't like doing that  I doubt OFR's would happen either since the route needs to be slightly changed to fit the OFR in there, and the string spacing is just a little off.


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 6, 2010)

Speaking from experience, the OFR7 fits fine, if you grind off the treble side hook on the bridge. The string width isn't an issue either.

As I understand it, Carvin's argument is that adding the OFR would make the guitar $150 or so more expensive, for not much gain, as the LFR they use is also hardened steel -- just stamped, rather than cast.

I can attest to this, as there really isn't that much difference between the two, either from a playability or durability perspective. I kinda like the slightly tighter string spacing to be honest, as it makes for faster string skipping.

The gold plating on the LFR also hella sucks, but who cares, as it also sucks on the OFR7.


----------



## Troegenator (Feb 6, 2010)

One word...YES.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The only problem with that is that it would probably change the route. They don't like doing that  I doubt OFR's would happen either since the route needs to be slightly changed to fit the OFR in there, and the string spacing is just a little off.



They have to change the program to fix the pickup routes as well. 

Also, something tells me if they're putting in the time to do things like offer different scale lengths and whole new models (such as the 8), spending a little time working on the trem route doesn't seem like a big deal. 

Like I said, I have no problem with them addling a little to the price to offset these two things that are very important for me.


----------



## Colton165 (Feb 6, 2010)

i had no idea carvins had this pup routing issue. so if i got, say a dc727 i would have to get it routed for something like a BKP or Dimarzio?

i mean a 27" scale would be nice, but im playing on 25.5" 7s right now and its fine.

if they need to fix anything at the moment, that pup thing sounds like a priority issue, then worry about scale lengths, then construction (neck thru, etc), then low F#/high a, g....


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 6, 2010)

Is there really this much hate for the Carvin 7x7 pickups? For those of you who haven't played a 7x7, keep in mind the stock 7 pickups are hotter than the stock 6 pickups. I personally was surprised how good they were, and was pissed that I listened to everyone else for years, and avoided buying one based on heresay about the pups. For those of you chiming in about how much the pickups suck, please indicate if you've actually had experience with them or not, so people like Colton don't have to immediately assume they'll need replacement.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 6, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> Speaking from experience, the OFR7 fits fine, if you grind off the treble side hook on the bridge. The string width isn't an issue either.
> 
> As I understand it, Carvin's argument is that adding the OFR would make the guitar $150 or so more expensive, for not much gain, as the LFR they use is also hardened steel -- just stamped, rather than cast.
> 
> ...



Edroz has had multiple Carvins and replaced every one of the trems with an OFR. I'm sure he did it for a reason, he seems to know his shit  The DC727 I had already had the trem replaced so I can't speak from experience about their trems.



MaxOfMetal said:


> They have to change the program to fix the pickup routes as well.
> 
> Also, something tells me if they're putting in the time to do things like offer different scale lengths and whole new models (such as the 8), spending a little time working on the trem route doesn't seem like a big deal.
> 
> Like I said, I have no problem with them addling a little to the price to offset these two things that are very important for me.



Yeah, that's IF they put the time in  They're considering it from the sounds of what Shane is saying, but I'll believe it when I actually see it.



Colton165 said:


> i had no idea carvins had this pup routing issue. so if i got, say a dc727 i would have to get it routed for something like a BKP or Dimarzio?
> 
> i mean a 27" scale would be nice, but im playing on 25.5" 7s right now and its fine.
> 
> if they need to fix anything at the moment, that pup thing sounds like a priority issue, then worry about scale lengths, then construction (neck thru, etc), then low F#/high a, g....



BKP, yes you would have to route. Dimarzio, you can grind down the plastic baseplate and cram it in there, and add a screw hole since I believe the screws for the Carvin pickups are 2+1.


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 6, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Edroz has had multiple Carvins and replaced every one of the trems with an OFR. I'm sure he did it for a reason, he seems to know his shit  The DC727 I had already had the trem replaced so I can't speak from experience about their trems.



I've run them both for more than six months apiece. The difference is slight, and in my mind very definitely not worth the extra $250 for a new bridge. In the end, I went back to the LFR, and will keep the OFR as a backup.

If Edroz came to the opposite conclusion, that's entirely his prerogative. Rob L. seems to not mind the LFR bridges either, and he has more 7 strings than anybody on the planet.

Back to the Carvin 8. I hope they make it.


----------



## Dominosmofo (Feb 6, 2010)

shaneroo said:


> would you guys be interested? been doin a little talkin to them. let me know.



C'mon guys, remember what this thread is about. No more mentioning scale lengths and and OFR's. I regret ever mentioning that 30". Shane needs our help. If you are willing to purchase a Carvin 8 string guitar, and Carvin is willing to make it in any length you want, would you go for it? Or let it slip?

{Redundant I know}
All who would BUY a Carvin 8 string in any scale length of your choice say AYE!

AYE!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 6, 2010)

AYE!


----------



## RG7 (Feb 6, 2010)

AYE if in lefty.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 7, 2010)

I bought a Schecter Hellraiser C-8 and sold it. I have been waiting for a very good 8 string for a very good price before I get another to have lying around. If Carvin does make an 8 string, I will purchase one.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 7, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> I've run them both for more than six months apiece. The difference is slight, and in my mind very definitely not worth the extra $250 for a new bridge. In the end, I went back to the LFR, and will keep the OFR as a backup.
> 
> If Edroz came to the opposite conclusion, that's entirely his prerogative. Rob L. seems to not mind the LFR bridges either, and he has more 7 strings than anybody on the planet.
> 
> Back to the Carvin 8. I hope they make it.



in my DC727 right now it has the OFR, but I honestly didnt feel much a difference compared to the LFR7's I had on my Agiles. So, I bought a cheap LFR to put in this DC727, and gonna sell the OFR (or use it on another project, pending my finances) and I think i'll be fine with the LFR.

It all depends how often you use the trem and what degree of abuse. For Vai stuff, sure a OFR would be better probably, returns to pitch better in my experience.. but I keep mine tremol-no'd all the time or dive-only mode so why bother. If I get another DC727 in the future, ill be fine with the LFR.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 7, 2010)

I notice a big leap in quality/feel of the OFR vs the Agile trems  I don't know about the Carvin one though.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 7, 2010)

well I guess you can A/B it when you install some pickups in it sometime soon, eh -_-


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd just like to chime in with something regarding OFR7s. The reason a lot of manufacturers prefer not to use them is because they're famous for being perpetually back-ordered and being the cause for numerous production delays. For many manufacturers the headache is just not worth it. 

This is just what I've heard from many different sources over the years, but since it's not first hand experience I can't verify that it's true.


----------



## SPBY (Feb 7, 2010)

+1 to the body shape options, but hell yes 8 strings.

EDIT: also, hipshots?


----------



## metalmachine (Feb 7, 2010)

i would buy one around october


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 7, 2010)

AYE


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 7, 2010)

AYE


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 7, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I'd just like to chime in with something regarding OFR7s. The reason a lot of manufacturers prefer not to use them is because they're famous for being perpetually back-ordered and being the cause for numerous production delays. For many manufacturers the headache is just not worth it.
> 
> This is just what I've heard from many different sources over the years, but since it's not first hand experience I can't verify that it's true.



I think it was true a few years ago, but they seem to be much more readily available now. 

If Schecter can put them in a whole pile of 7-strings, I would imagine that the relatively small number of 7's that Carvin sells could be supplied without any issues.

I also wonder how it could possibly cost them $150 more for an OFR than an LFR, unless they get the LFR's for free...


----------



## baboisking (Feb 16, 2010)

i would actually shit my pants if i could ever get a 27 inch scale 8 string carvin with stainless steel frets  my god it would be amazing!


----------



## Wolfv11 (Feb 16, 2010)

If Carvin made an 8 string, or a 7 string with a 27" scale, it would certainly be my next guitar. Actually I would probably only buy an 8 string if Carvin made it, they have become my go to company for all things guitar and amp related, except for fretless guitars cause they wont do that. This thread should be stickied at the top of the ERG forum since this is a possibility with Shane talking to Carvin. Thanks Shane!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2010)

I spoke with someone at Carvin and they said they were just getting a feel for people's reaction on the possibility of Carvin making an 8 string. She said some Carvin folks were monitoring this thread and were very grateful to those who said they'd jump at the chance but they felt there isn't enough interest in a Carvin 8 string at this time. 

I'm sure some of the people here scared Carvin away with their bitching over scale length too.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 20, 2010)

not surprising.


----------



## capo_fez (Feb 20, 2010)

I just hope that if they do a 27" scale length they won't compromise the number of frets like they do on their basses. The LB (34") have 24 and the XB (35.5") have 22 frets. I would love to see an 8-string from them as well. They would have to make them available with a Kahler though, unless they can get Floyd Rose to make an 8-string! I wouldn't be opposed to either option!


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I spoke with someone at Carvin and they said they were just getting a feel for people's reaction on the possibility of Carvin making an 8 string. She said some Carvin folks were monitoring this thread and were very grateful to those who said they'd jump at the chance but they felt there isn't enough interest in a Carvin 8 string at this time.
> 
> I'm sure some of the people here scared Carvin away with their bitching over scale length too.



Well if that is true then like I said in this thread.....
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/108295-who-wants-27-scale-carvin-7-strings.html

....one thing at a time! When we start bringing up all these other things then nothing gets done, just like I stated in the above thread. Anyways, Shane did a very good thing putting it out there. The thread was about if they made an 8 would people buy it? Instead of everyone just saying yes I would or no I wont, some complain about specifics and nothing gets done which is clearly understandable but just too much to deal with at one time. Maybe if we showed more interest then they would say OK, were gonna do it. Next question...scale length! Go! I told you guys that if we dont address one situation at a time then nothing would happen. Read my original post in the other thread. I really hope that they do the 27" 7 strings. Personally I like 27" whether it be for 6, 7 or 8 strings. I dont use trems at all and dislike trems of any kind for live application. I love Carvins current headstocks so no complaints from me other than one thing at a time with 27" 7 strings being my request for right now. Yes a carved top would be incredible and Im going to hack in to install EMGs regardless cause not only am I fully endorsed by EMG but I dont even want to use anything other than an 81-7 anyways. Carvin will make alot of money if they start with the 27" scale 7 strings. Thats quite obvious to me. To be honest I would buy an 8 from Carvin but if they do 27" 7 strings then I dont care for an 8 much. Id just buy several 7s.


----------



## Otaraxia (Feb 20, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Well if that is true then like I said in this thread.....
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/108295-who-wants-27-scale-carvin-7-strings.html
> 
> ....one thing at a time! When we start bringing up all these other things then nothing gets done, just like I stated in the above thread. Anyways, Shane did a very good thing putting it out there. The thread was about if they made an 8 would people buy it? Instead of everyone just saying yes I would or no I wont, some complain about specifics and nothing gets done which is clearly understandable but just too much to deal with at one time. Maybe if we showed more interest then they would say OK, were gonna do it. Next question...scale length! Go! I told you guys that if we dont address one situation at a time then nothing would happen. Read my original post in the other thread. I really hope that they do the 27" 7 strings. Personally I like 27" whether it be for 6, 7 or 8 strings. I dont use trems at all and dislike trems of any kind for live application. I love Carvins current headstocks so no complaints from me other than one thing at a time with 27" 7 strings being my request for right now. Yes a carved top would be incredible and Im going to hack in to install EMGs regardless cause not only am I fully endorsed by EMG but I dont even want to use anything other than an 81-7 anyways. Carvin will make alot of money if they start with the 27" scale 7 strings. Thats quite obvious to me. To be honest I would buy an 8 from Carvin but if they do 27" 7 strings then I dont care for an 8 much. Id just buy several 7s.



Yes. I agree.


----------



## coldm51 (Feb 22, 2010)

they need baritone!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Baritone Carvin 8 String...bought, instantly.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 23, 2010)

imo 27" is way too short for an 8, but that's just me. i would say to everyone who's chiming in "27", 27", please go play one. there's absolutely nothing wrong with having an opinion, but i think there are a number of people who haven't tried a baritone guitar, let alone an 8, and just want as little possible deviation from their standard scale length.

and i used to be one of the 27" boat.

however if i'd have to consider any 27" 8, it would definitely be a carvin, assuming it was reasonably speced and priced. the build quality would be significantly higher than an agile for (hopefully) not too much more money.

^also from personal experience.





Darth Nihilus said:


> I spoke with someone at Carvin and they said they were just getting a feel for people's reaction on the possibility of Carvin making an 8 string. She said some Carvin folks were monitoring this thread and were very grateful to those who said they'd jump at the chance but they felt there isn't enough interest in a Carvin 8 string at this time.
> 
> I'm sure some of the people here scared Carvin away with their bitching over scale length too.



whatever, bro. its only a matter of time until carvin gets into the ERG market, they might as well do it correctly. and by correctly i mean >/28 5/8"ly


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 23, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Baritone Carvin 8 String...bought, instantly.



Pretty much. I would probably get one at 27", but anything over 28" for sure.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 23, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> imo 27" is way too short for an 8, but that's just me. i would say to everyone who's chiming in "27", 27", please go play one. there's absolutely nothing wrong with having an opinion, but i think there are a number of people who haven't tried a baritone guitar, let alone an 8, and just want as little possible deviation from their standard scale length.
> 
> and i used to be one of the 27" boat.
> 
> ...



Because none of us want to tune to A.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because none of us want to tune to A.


 


I'd love to have a 25.5" Carvin 8-string; to add a high-A string. The only other 25.5" 8 is the LTD FM-418, and it's Indonesian built and still like $900. Of all the dozens of DC727's I've speced out over the years, I don't think I've ever hand one over $1300. I would expect a Carvin 8 to only cost a little more. A USA made 25.5" 8-string with stainless steel frets and flamed maple top is exactly what I'm looking for in a new guitar.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 23, 2010)

A DC747 with a neck singlecoil and I'd sell anything I needed to in order to get it. Throw in 22 frets and a non-locking trem and I'd sell myself.

As some others have said, I'd rather see them revamping the 7 line before moving onto 8. But then again I'm biased because I don't play 8-strings at the moment


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 23, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> and i used to be one of the 27" boat.



And I used to be in the 28"+ boat 

Then I played an Intrepid. The switch to 27" has been painless for me, and I might have been able to get used to 28.625" had I had more time with the instrument, but with an investment of $1500 or more for a semi custom 8 string, would I really want to take that chance? Hell, for $1000 if you go with a barebones one, it's still a hefty investment to take a chance on.

27" was perfect for me. I'm not denying that the longer scale would be better for the low F#, but to me it won't matter if I can't play the thing.

I guess the point is kind of moot right now given that we scared them away apparently, but honestly I doubt they would have released one anyways.


----------



## Wolfv11 (Feb 23, 2010)

Carvin should know that most people here need to have a 50" scale length and a 200 guage string for the F#. on top of that it needs heavily overpriced imported pickups that have either a strange unpronouncable name or something really tough sounding. Im pretty sure even an 8 string 727/747 in baritone 27" would be perfect for most.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 23, 2010)

i think the smart move for carvin would be to do what the others are doing: 27" scale. it´s large enough to intonate the low f#, but small enough for anyone to play.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 23, 2010)

If I were a company looking at making 8-strings I would make them 30" scale because 90% of 8-string players seem to be major Meshuggah fanboys. They've never even played a 25.5" scale 8 and have already determined that they NEED to have 30" just because it's what teh shuggz use.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 23, 2010)

baboisking said:


> i would actually shit my pants if i could ever get a 27 inch scale 8 string carvin with stainless steel frets  my god it would be amazing!







Wolfv11 said:


> If Carvin made an 8 string, or a 7 string with a 27" scale, it would certainly be my next guitar. Actually I would probably only buy an 8 string if Carvin made it, they have become my go to company for all things guitar and amp related, except for fretless guitars cause they wont do that. This thread should be stickied at the top of the ERG forum since this is a possibility with Shane talking to Carvin. Thanks Shane!!!






IMO Carvin needs to do three things immediately:

A. Offer an 8 string with a 27" scale.
B Offer an 27" option for the 727/747
C. Ditch the LFR for an OFR on the 727/747 series.

After about a year or so, with the feedback gathered they tack on 28" scale option for 8 string if sales warrant. I'm on my 4th 727 (my 6th Carvin overall) and they are so close to getting it perfect its not even funny. The 8 string feature set is going to stay liquid until a really popular person/band nails down the spec. That person/band will probably be Dino/Fear Factory, *so whatever Dino is using specwise Carvin should start there and see what happens*. I love 'Shuggah compositionally, but tonewise not so much and I really don't think a 30" scale 8 string (even custom spec'd like Carvin does) is going to see alot of sales *initially*. If, after the first Carvin 8 is released, they get feedback to the contrary, then they can move accordingly by adding it as an option.

Since we're on the subject, if anyone knows how Dino's Ibanez 8 is spec'd could you please drop a link here.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Feb 23, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> imo 27" is way too short for an 8, but that's just me. i would say to everyone who's chiming in "27", 27", please go play one. there's absolutely nothing wrong with having an opinion, but i think there are a number of people who haven't tried a baritone guitar, let alone an 8, and just want as little possible deviation from their standard scale length.
> 
> and i used to be one of the 27" boat.



I'm currently in the 28"+ boat, and I'm not a fan. When I first noticed that I felt the neck was too long, I started took a guess as to what scale length would feel better to me, and just so happened to land on 27". I even tested it with a capo, and while I wouldn't quite say that that's sufficient evidence for making 27" my main scale of choice, it's as accurate as I can get, I think.

I'm not trying to sound aggressive in any way, and I appreciate the humility you said this with, just so you know.

One side of me hopes Carvin makes a 27" 8-string, but the other side (my wallet side) doesn't.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 23, 2010)

27" scale is enough for very many people. 28" scale is ideal if you think about comfort and guitar-ness as well as tension and clarity and all that. 30" scale is for people who like the "is it a bass or a guitar?!" type sound (i like it for really badass stuff ).

27" scale is totally okay if you use something like a .74 for the low f#. as long as the intonation is perfect, and the other strings are around the same tension, then it should sound and play totally okay 

i think most people think about comfort alot. people like me, who have long spider-like fingers, and started out playing bass, don´t really consider it as much, and think of the technicalities and stuff first, because the rest is no problem.


----------



## Samer (Feb 23, 2010)

Simply put Carvin really needs to offer an 8 string if they are reading this; alot of us would order one.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 23, 2010)

SS.org: we scare manufactures out of producing things we actually want to buy


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 23, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> SS.org: we scare manufactures out of producing things we actually want to buy


----------



## Ippon (Feb 27, 2010)

In case some of the Carvin Marketing folks are reading this thread/forum and/or are forum members, here are my instant buy specs:
+ plain Mahogany body with a plain Transparent finish (polished by a virgin will be nice)
+ Hipshot hard tail or OFR
+ stainless steel frets
+ 27" or more scale
+ pricing that will compete with Rondo's Agile 8s
+ workingman's basic HSC

The virgin polisher is not a requirement.


----------



## Neil (Feb 27, 2010)

Ippon said:


> + pricing that will compete with Rondo's Agile 8s


Give me some of what you're smoking


----------



## Ippon (Feb 27, 2010)

Neil said:


> Give me some of what you're smoking


So, the virgin polisher is a higher probability than the competitive pricing? 

Indonesian-Americans can make fine guitars, IMO.


----------



## Neil (Feb 27, 2010)

The virgin is a much higher probabilty yes, lol



> Today, Carvin operates an 80,000 square foot facility in San Diego


Carvins are made in the US, they could move to China and drop the price, but they arent going to do that any time soon I imagine


----------



## Ippon (Feb 27, 2010)

Neil said:


> The virgin is a much higher probabilty yes, lol
> 
> Carvins are made in the US, they could move to China and drop the price, but they arent going to do that any time soon I imagine


True. But perhaps it's time to snag some of the market share for mid- or low-priced instruments - kinda like the opposite of what Rondo did, low- to mid-priced.

I'm thinking Squier/Fender and Epiphone/Gibson. It could be Whatever/Carvin.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2010)

Ippon said:


> True. But perhaps it's time to snag some of the market share for mid- or low-priced instruments - kinda like the opposite of what Rondo did, low- to mid-priced.
> 
> I'm thinking Squier/Fender and Epiphone/Gibson. It could be Whatever/Carvin.



In my opinion, that would be the WORST possible move for Carvin to make. They've made their reputation by refusing to outsource and lower standards in any way just to make a buck or two. You can already get a USA Carvin for as little as $620. How much cheaper do you want them?

There's no point in buying a Carvin 8, if it's not made to the quality of standards Carvin is known for. There are plenty of cheap 8s thanks to Agile and Schecter, and now even Ibanez. 

For what you get Carvins are a bargain, which is why they're so popular. If they offered an 8 at there standard pricing (starting around $900), then it'd be more than affordable.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 27, 2010)

Ippon said:


> True. But perhaps it's time to snag some of the market share for mid- or low-priced instruments - kinda like the opposite of what Rondo did, low- to mid-priced.
> 
> I'm thinking Squier/Fender and Epiphone/Gibson. It could be Whatever/Carvin.



Then what would be the point of having Carvin make an 8 string? Might as well just by an Agile then.

The reason people want Carvin the make an 8 string is because they make affordable, American made, guitars with a few custom options.

EDIT: Again, you damn Ninja!!!!


----------



## Ippon (Feb 27, 2010)

gunshow86de and MaxOfMetal - I understand. From a purely business perspective, outsourcing will or can be profitable. The Carvin brand will still stand for something if they went the Whatever/Carvin route. Whatever = another brand name.

Competition against Agile, Schecter, and Ibanez will be very good for the consumers, IMO.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2010)

Ippon said:


> gunshow86de and MaxOfMetal - I understand. From a purely business perspective, outsourcing will or can be profitable. The Carvin brand will still stand for something if they went the Whatever/Carvin route. Whatever = another brand name.
> 
> Competition against Agile, Schecter, and Ibanez will be very good for the consumers, IMO.



Believe it or not, they'd loose plenty of customers just for outsourcing. If you read up on the Carvin BBS a lot of people over there are really proud in the fact that Carvin hasn't decided to release a sub-brand. 

Could Carvin potentially make a bunch of money? Of course, but with a flooded entry and intermediate market, unless they came out with something truly unique they won't make much of a dent. What they're doing right now is VERY different to what any other company is doing right now, and that's just about the only reason they're really flourishing like they are. 

I get what you're saying, but what would be the reason behind, for instance, a Korean Carvin brand? You can already get semi-customs from Korea via Agile, and nearly all of Carvin's current designs can pretty much be had in some form via other makers. 

Carvin is about USA Customs at factory direct prices.

Not to mention, if Carvin did release a sub-brand how would they market it? Even if they don't use the Carvin logo, everyone is still going to know it's the same company. Will they stock them in music stores?

What I don't think you see, is the fact if they do exactly what you say, introducing an import line, they won't be at significantly better prices to the consumer. Would you rather pay $1000 for a USA Custom or $800 for a Korean Semi-Custom? 

Outsourcing is great for some companies, but pretty shitty for other.


----------



## Ippon (Feb 27, 2010)

In the spirit of brainstorming ...

There are a lot of positives and potential negatives. Some buyers are smart, some clueless, some in-between.

I have Squiers and Fenders, an Epi, an Agile, and Gibsons. Would there be a market for a new brand under Carvin? Absolutely! Would it be a thin market? Perhaps. Would it have the potential to be bigger/profitable? Perhaps.

There are a lot of smart people who can or cannot make it happen.

Would people here like to see it happen? Some would. Would it be a majority? Who knows? Again, competition is very good for the buyers. I'm not emotionally invested in any of the brands even though I have my favorites.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 27, 2010)

Suhr is now outsourcing.

shit happens.


----------



## Ippon (Feb 27, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Suhr is now outsourcing.
> 
> *shit happens*.


Perhaps the employee who sold the idea is now an exec and has a healthier equity; so, it could be *Gold*.


----------



## ry_z (Feb 27, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Believe it or not, they'd loose plenty of customers just for outsourcing. If you read up on the Carvin BBS a lot of people over there are really proud in the fact that Carvin hasn't decided to release a sub-brand.



...Except for their Cobalt acoustics, which are made overseas?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2010)

ry_z said:


> ...Except for their Cobalt acoustics, which are made overseas?



Which have neither a MIA counterpart nor are custom.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 27, 2010)

I fully agree with Max... what you guys are proposing would completely defeat the purpose of ordering a Carvin.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2010)

Regarding the outsourcing, I bought one of those Cobalt series acoustics from the Sacramento store, got home, looked up info on them, and took it back a week later. I was NOT pleased to see that it was outsourced. Call me stuck up or ridiculous or xenophobic, or whatever, but I believe that when a company starts going down that road, to save a buck or grow their business, they tread on a slippery slope. Why does every business need to grow like a Wall St. business? Some things just shouldn't be franchised, outsourced, or tampered with.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 28, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Suhr is now outsourcing.
> 
> shit happens.



Though, Suhr make top dollar boutique instruments, most of which go for well over $2000, even with meager options. With Carvin on the other hand it's hard to top out around $2000, even with extreme specs. Carvin offers CS guitars from $620, while you'd hardly get a body blank from Suhr for that much. That HUGE gap in the market is what Suhr needed to fill. How much do you think a Korean made Carvin will cost? It certainly won't be significantly less than a US model. No matter how you spec them. 

Not to mention the new Rasmus series is a VERY stripped down variation of a Suhr. Also, no one has played one yet to evaluate how good or bad the choice to offer the Rasmus line was. 

Carvin and Suhr are two very different companies to compare in such a direct way.



Hollowway said:


> Why does every business need to grow like a Wall St. business?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 28, 2010)

Edroz said:


> i'm all for more extended range options and instruments, but i'd like to see them revamp their seven string line before they tackle an eight string .





While I will probably never play an 8 string guitar...They should do it just because they would benefit (they deserve to, they're a great company).


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 28, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Though, Suhr make top dollar boutique instruments, most of which go for well over $2000, even with meager options. With Carvin on the other hand it's hard to top out around $2000, even with extreme specs. Carvin offers CS guitars from $620, while you'd hardly get a body blank from Suhr for that much. That HUGE gap in the market is what Suhr needed to fill. How much do you think a Korean made Carvin will cost? It certainly won't be significantly less than a US model. No matter how you spec them.
> 
> Not to mention the new Rasmus series is a VERY stripped down variation of a Suhr. Also, no one has played one yet to evaluate how good or bad the choice to offer the Rasmus line was.
> 
> Carvin and Suhr are two very different companies to compare in such a direct way.



True on all accounts. I am also quite glad they are starting to fill that market. 

Also got neg repped for my post to Adam. two weeks after the fact.


----------



## superstarssjc (Mar 2, 2010)

Carvin would be great for wood selection, but for pickups and overall body design...i gotta say no...i dont think they would make a 27 inch scale 8


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 2, 2010)

superstarssjc said:


> Carvin would be great for wood selection, but for pickups and overall body design...i gotta say no...i dont think they would make a 27 inch scale 8


Actually Mr. Shane Gibson (big Carvin endorse) says "keep your eyes open for a 8 string Carvin."
hint hint wink wink.


----------



## lurgar (Mar 2, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Actually Mr. Shane Gibson (big Carvin endorse) says "keep your eyes open for a 8 string Carvin."
> hint hint wink wink.



Did he say that on here or did he say that in private?


----------



## Loomer (Mar 2, 2010)

On here!


----------



## TMM (Mar 2, 2010)

A: Yes


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 2, 2010)

But the real question is "How long will it be before, we see it"?


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 2, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Actually Mr. Shane Gibson (big Carvin endorse) says "keep your eyes open for a 8 string Carvin."
> hint hint wink wink.



When did he say that? I havent seen that anywhere. Did I miss something?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 2, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> When did he say that? I havent seen that anywhere. Did I miss something?



He says something to that effect in his (Shane) recent Carvin NGD post.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 3, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> But the real question is "How long will it be before, we see it"?



Probably a few years, since it will still require some pretty massive retooling.

However, I think it's gonna be a hit, especially if 8-strings catch on more in the coming years.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2010)

Loomer said:


> Probably a few years, since it will still require some pretty massive retooling.
> 
> However, I think it's gonna be a hit, especially if 8-strings catch on more in the coming years.



I understand programming their CNC machines isn't the easiest, or fastest, task, but I highly doubt it'll take them years to "retool". 

Besides the CNC equipment to cut the basics, everything else is done by hand. 

What's going to take them some time is assembling all the other aspects that go into the production and promotion of a new instrument. All the advertising, prototyping, etc.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, my bad. That sounds cool!


----------



## lurgar (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm down for being sent a prototype Carvin 8. Just send it to me and I'll test it all they want. All walnut please with SS jumbo frets k guys?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I understand programming their CNC machines isn't the easiest, or fastest, task, but I highly doubt it'll take them years to "retool".
> 
> Besides the CNC equipment to cut the basics, everything else is done by hand.
> 
> What's going to take them some time is assembling all the other aspects that go into the production and promotion of a new instrument. All the advertising, prototyping, etc.


Well I was talking about just one Carvin for Shane. Since he came up with the idea talking to Carvin I assume that he would be the first to get one?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Well I was talking about just one Carvin for Shane. Since he came up with the idea talking to Carvin I assume that he would be the first to get one?



I'm sure it'll take a little time to work out the kinks in production, as well as solidify and source parts like the bridge. 

Not to mention the prototyping phase, choosing which body shape, neck shape, and scale works best for them. 

It's not as simple as waking up one day and making an 8. They have several factors to consider. Namely, how to translate it into a production guitar that follows their unique model. 

Like I said, it's not gonna take years and years, but it's not going to be overnight, unless Shane knows something big that he's not telling us. For all we really know, this could have been in the works in one form or another for a long time.


----------



## Internection (Mar 3, 2010)

that would be so boss. i like the rounded edges they put on their guitars, and an 8 like that would be sweet. walnut top 8 <3


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't see why they would make one for Shane when they wouldn't do it for T-Mac.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I don't see why they would make one for Shane when they wouldn't do it for T-Mac.



Perhaps Carvin wasn't ready to begin making an 8 then, and over the course of the several months that MacAlpine hasn't been with them, they decided to go forward with it. 

Though, it might have something to do with the fact that MacAlpine, while a highly respected players player, isn't really doing much in the way of making mainstream music. He hasn't really had a new release in about two years now. While Shane on the other hand is in a HUGE band.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 3, 2010)

You mean he's a replacement guy for a band that was briefly huge over 10 years ago that most people don't realize still exists (if Shane didn't post here I would've assumed Korn died years ago). T-Mac may be obscure too, but at least guitar players are likely to have heard of him. It's not really about being mainstream anyway if you're trying to sell $1k+ semi-custom 8-string guitars. Look at Vai, Satch, even Petrucci... the average mainstream music listener has never heard of the guys but every lead guitar player knows who they are.

Maybe I'm just old though, a lot of signature guitar ads these days get a "Who?" reaction from me


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> You mean he's a replacement guy for a band that was briefly huge over 10 years ago that most people don't realize still exists (if Shane didn't post here I would've assumed Korn died years ago). T-Mac may be obscure too, but at least guitar players are likely to have heard of him. It's not really about being mainstream anyway if you're trying to sell $1k+ semi-custom 8-string guitars. Look at Vai, Satch, even Petrucci... the average mainstream music listener has never heard of the guys but every lead guitar player knows who they are.
> 
> Maybe I'm just old though, a lot of signature guitar ads these days get a "Who?" reaction from me



I'm not big Korn fan either, but the fact of the matter is they pack arenas. 

Keep in mind, they're not just trying to sell "$1k+ semi-custom 8-string", they're trying to sell the Carvin _brand_. 

I wasn't saying that was the definitive reason, just like "not having 8s" probably isn't the definitive reason Carvin and T-Mac went their seperate ways.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 3, 2010)

True. I'm more sad to see Tony playing boring Ibanez guitars now than anything 

I'm also guessing now that the Carvin 8, if/when it is produced, will instead of being an awesome shred guitar become just another long-scale fixed bridge thing for br00tal djentboys. This is unfortunate for me, but probably represents what will sell better if this forum is any indication.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm sure it'll take a little time to work out the kinks in production, as well as solidify and source parts like the bridge.
> 
> Not to mention the prototyping phase, choosing which body shape, neck shape, and scale works best for them.
> 
> ...


I see what you mean.


----------



## Wolfv11 (Mar 4, 2010)

There are some current Korn songs that use 8 strings and Im quite sure that Carvin would rather see Shane onstage with an 8 string that says CARVIN right on the headstock instead of having to pick up an Ibanez for those things.

Im also quite sure that Shane himself wants an 8 for his other bands, and Carvin would rather be there to supply him with that, but to get a Carvin 8 in the faces of the packed arenas that Korn plays to is more motivation than T-Mac just "wanting" one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2010)

The main reason Carvin doesn't/Has not made an 8 string comes down to money!

Aside from some of us here who Like Korn, Fear Factory, Meshuggah etc., who's going to buy these massive slabs? Even the Major brands that make them, have the bulk of them made overseas. For Carvin to make an 8 string and offer the Carvin build quality and options, they better sell.


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Mar 6, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> The main reason Carvin doesn't/Has not made an 8 string comes down to money!
> 
> Aside from some of us here who Like Korn, Fear Factory, Meshuggah etc., who's going to buy these massive slabs? Even the Major brands that make them, have the bulk of them made overseas. For Carvin to make an 8 string and offer the Carvin build quality and options, they better sell.



I have a feeling Carvin probably said a similar thing about jumping into the 7string market as well. Correct me if I'm wrong though because I honestly know nothing about the history behind that.

I'm sure a lot of people out there would pick up a Carvin 8 and (if neccessary) ditch whatever current 8string they have...my .2's..


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 7, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Is there really this much hate for the Carvin 7x7 pickups? For those of you who haven't played a 7x7, keep in mind the stock 7 pickups are hotter than the stock 6 pickups. I personally was surprised how good they were, and was pissed that I listened to everyone else for years, and avoided buying one based on heresay about the pups. For those of you chiming in about how much the pickups suck, please indicate if you've actually had experience with them or not, so people like Colton don't have to immediately assume they'll need replacement.



the pickups were oodles better than stock ibanez pickups but very slightly dark for my personal taste. they excelled at warm clean tones, but i would have preferred them to be a bit more trebly and midrange-voiced. 

however, even sticking a 1Mohm pot would have probably brought them very close to dimarzio sort of voicing.

i tried my friend's 727.... i forget what wood it was (walnut?) but i suspect it was also a very bassy sounding wood

they had tons of body and character, i just felt that they were just a teeny bit subdued for metal.

again, in my experience, the amount of extra top end i've had by wiring pickups directly to an output jack, these should sound perfect with a 1Mohm pot, which is quite a cheap replacement

for the record everything was being a/b 'ed with my j custom with dimarzio blaze custom/neck.

the carvin had very very appreciably longer sustain and body on the clean tones i remember too... i was jealous

(but the j custom won hands down in the playability department imo)


----------



## Edika (Mar 17, 2010)

Carvin's rock!!! I absolutely love them! I agree with the above comments about more options for the seven strings and especially a 27" scale neck. I have a used DC747 and I am satisfied from the neck and middle pickup since they give very sweet and warm tones. But the bridge pickup is weak and the strange thing is that it is supposed to be a 7 string version of their C22B pickup. I own a DC400T (Carvin fanboy alert!) and there is no comparison. The C22B in that guitar is a very high output pickup. I mean I literally put the gain of my amp to 5.5 to have the same result with the EMG81 in 7.5 and the Carvin pup in passive mode. When I got the DC747 I was disappointed because I expected the same result. If they don't want to offer other pickups and not route the cavities for normal pickups they should at least redesign the bridge pickup to pack more punch.


----------



## bachandroll (Mar 19, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I'd love to have a 25.5" Carvin 8-string; to add a high-A string. The only other 25.5" 8 is the LTD FM-418, and it's Indonesian built and still like $900. Of all the dozens of DC727's I've speced out over the years, I don't think I've ever hand one over $1300. I would expect a Carvin 8 to only cost a little more. A USA made 25.5" 8-string with stainless steel frets and flamed maple top is exactly what I'm looking for in a new guitar.



Everything you said is SO right on, brother! Add an 8 string Floyd to the mix and it'd be unstoppable. I'd even go with a fixed bridge 25.5"-22.5" slanted fret config with the parallel fret at 12th position just so I could use commercially available (read: MUCH less expensive) strings. I own several Carvins and they all absolutely DESTROY on so many levels for the price. I know MANY people who would buy a Carvin 8 the second they are available.

No, I don't want them outsourced, either. Agile pretty much does that end of the market just fine. I WANT the American QC and am willing to pay for it. For Carvin to reproduce the Agile or Ibanez would cost too much $ for the end result. However, Carvin excels at making higher end instruments for mid-level prices. Their $1600 instruments are other companies' $3k+ guitars.

Oh, and no middle pickup, either. I HATE the click of my pick on that useless piece of tonal nothingness! lol I barely tolerate neck pickups, let alone a middle. My friends from GIT call them "the cheater pickup" since they allow all the bedroom heroes to get away with less than stellar picking. That "woo tone" can help a player hide a TON of mistakes. lol 

I DO love Paul Gilbert's and Bruce B.'s mini bucker neck pickup tone from the old Racer X days, but that was used by guys who could play their tails off and were truly using it as part of an audio palette, not as a cover up for inferior technique.


----------



## Zeromancer (Mar 19, 2010)

bachandroll said:


> Oh, and no middle pickup, either. I HATE the click of my pick on that useless piece of tonal nothingness! lol I barely tolerate neck pickups, let alone a middle. My friends from GIT call them "the cheater pickup" since they allow all the bedroom heroes to get away with less than stellar picking. That "woo tone" can help a player hide a TON of mistakes. lol
> 
> I DO love Paul Gilbert's and Bruce B.'s mini bucker neck pickup tone from the old Racer X days, but that was used by guys who could play their tails off and were truly using it as part of an audio palette, not as a cover up for inferior technique.



Okay, what on earth are you talking about? Cheater pickup?


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 19, 2010)

bachandroll said:


> Everything you said is SO right on, brother! Add an 8 string Floyd to the mix and it'd be unstoppable. I'd even go with a fixed bridge 25.5"-22.5" slanted fret config with the parallel fret at 12th position just so I could use commercially available (read: MUCH less expensive) strings. I own several Carvins and they all absolutely DESTROY on so many levels for the price. I know MANY people who would buy a Carvin 8 the second they are available.
> 
> No, I don't want them outsourced, either. Agile pretty much does that end of the market just fine. I WANT the American QC and am willing to pay for it. For Carvin to reproduce the Agile or Ibanez would cost too much $ for the end result. However, Carvin excels at making higher end instruments for mid-level prices. Their $1600 instruments are other companies' $3k+ guitars.
> 
> ...



Who cares if people aren't playing at Paul Gilbert level? If their tone's good, isn't that what matters? They way music *sounds*?


----------



## Daggorath (Mar 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Who cares if people aren't playing at Paul Gilbert level? If their tone's good, isn't that what matters? They way music *sounds*?



+1

Are you implying that if you havn't got brilliant technique then you just shouldn't play music? I'd rather listen to a sloppy player with fantastic rythmic ideas and note choice on the neck pickup than an uber shredder who plays the same recycled licks on a bridge pickup.

Infact my favourite players are those who take advantage of all their pickups and volume/tone knobs to have a constantly altering tone depending on the dynamic of the section.


----------



## Wolfv11 (Mar 19, 2010)

Someone better make a point to inform Steve Vai, Steve Lukather, and Steve Morse that they are cheating and shouldnt be using a "useless" pickup!(seriously how many guitarists are named Steve?? SRV, Steve Stevens, any others?)


----------



## bachandroll (Mar 22, 2010)

Wolfv11 said:


> Someone better make a point to inform Steve Vai, Steve Lukather, and Steve Morse that they are cheating and shouldnt be using a "useless" pickup!(seriously how many guitarists are named Steve?? SRV, Steve Stevens, any others?)



Using the neck pickup to compensate for shriller tones higher on the neck is NOT cheating, it's a choice that all the amazing players mentioned above have made. Using a pickup to cover technique mistakes seems a bit like avoiding the work necessary to really play music well, freed from the distractions of poor coordination and pitch. I suspect most players know that inherently already.

It's like putting a coat of paint over a rusty car's body when taking the time to do it right from the beginning is a better path. That new paint is actually a waste of time and money because of the short sighted nature of the approach. 

When I first went to GIT I bought a metronome and practiced with a too-crisp tone on an ultra-harsh little amp so I could hear every nuance of my playing (good AND bad, mostly concentrating on the bad so I could fix it). When I finally went to use that neck pickup on a cool rig with a gigantic tone it sounded like a building falling down! I smiled for days thinking about that first moment when I realized my efforts had paid off. 

I still work on this daily, chasing that elusive perfect note. I know the temptation to sound good right away, but I personally really want that comfort of knowing my technique is solid from the inside out, not just covered by the veneer of a woofy, glassy tone. It just gives me more options later on. YMMV.

I really hope people here understand this is what works for ME. If you don't think it's applicable to you, that's perfectly okay with me. I truly want each person to do what is right for him/her, since my needs my not be his/hers.

Oh, and more guitar Steves: Steve Cropper, Steve Clark, Steve Howe, Steve Kahn, and Steve Lynch.


----------



## Zeromancer (Mar 22, 2010)

bachandroll said:


> Using the neck pickup to compensate for shriller tones higher on the neck is NOT cheating, it's a choice that all the amazing players mentioned above have made. Using a pickup to cover technique mistakes seems a bit like avoiding the work necessary to really play music well, freed from the distractions of poor coordination and pitch. I suspect most players know that inherently already.
> 
> It's like putting a coat of paint over a rusty car's body when taking the time to do it right from the beginning is a better path. That new paint is actually a waste of time and money because of the short sighted nature of the approach.
> 
> ...



Cool story bro - But stop calling it a cheater pickup - If I choose to express my music through a middle pickup, then be it. Stop being all "my choice and your choice" etc. when you still judge people because of their choices.


----------



## bachandroll (Mar 22, 2010)

Zeromancer said:


> Cool story bro - But stop calling it a cheater pickup - If I choose to express my music through a middle pickup, then be it. Stop being all "my choice and your choice" etc. when you still judge people because of their choices.



Everything I said was about MY choices, no one else's. I was NOT referring the middle PU, but the neck PU, anyway. I personally don't care to have a middle PU on my guitars because I tend to click my plectrum on that one a bit too often since that's where my right hand ends up when I pick. 

As for the "cheater PU" comment, if you'll reread my post I was referring to the comments friends at GIT made, including Kei Morioka AND Paul Gilbert, not me. I just thought the term was amusing. 

To reiterate, if you're using it for musical purposes, fantastic! If you're using to cover sloppy technique, well, only YOU would know most of the time, anyway. It's like cheating at Solitaire; what's the point? lol


----------



## Wolfv11 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah man i was just pokin' fun lol! but on a serious note, i know what you mean by hiding sloppyness and inaccuracy with tones (from a neck pickup or middle) and as a result I have all my students make sure they practice scales in the bridge position with a clean and bright tone, it can make a world of difference


----------



## bachandroll (Mar 22, 2010)

Wolfv11 said:


> Yeah man i was just pokin' fun lol! but on a serious note, i know what you mean by hiding sloppyness and inaccuracy with tones (from a neck pickup or middle) and as a result I have all my students make sure they practice scales in the bridge position with a clean and bright tone, it can make a world of difference




Absolutely! If we lived in a perfect world, they'd be doing so on a Carvin 8 string with a killer top and ultra jumbo stainless steel (or titanium; lol) frets.

Dare to dream...


----------



## Wolfv11 (Apr 5, 2010)

...this needs a bump and more support! We did it with Rondo and Agile, lets do it with Carvin!


----------



## agoz20 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would buy one ina aheartbeet


----------



## KruggzMcKenzie (Apr 6, 2010)

first off they need more sevens...


But an 8 would be brutal, and by the time that comes out, they will have graphite necks, fiberglass fingerboards, and custom inlay work.

so itll be a couple decades hahah


----------



## KruggzMcKenzie (Apr 6, 2010)

but in all seriousness, if this is a real consideration, you have my two thumbs up! would buy in the matter of three seconds on the first day of being released


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 6, 2010)

I read through the carvin museum catalogs last night. the 7s have not gotten any changes since they introduced the floyd option. that is the only change ever.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 6, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I read through the carvin museum catalogs last night. the 7s have not gotten any changes since they introduced the floyd option. that is the only change ever.



Yeah they have...you can now get them with or without rounded edges. Looks a lot better without IMO. But thats not much of a change. 

I would love to see some of their other shapes as 7s and a single pickup option that doesn't cost $100 extra and you force you to lose the return policy .


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 6, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Yeah they have...you can now get them with or without rounded edges. Looks a lot better without IMO. But thats not much of a change.
> 
> I would love to see some of their other shapes as 7s and a single pickup option that doesn't cost $100 extra and you force you to lose the return policy .



that was a universal change, not for the 7s.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (May 12, 2010)

Hot Damn Yes!!! Me Wants One!


----------



## oniduder (May 13, 2010)

yeah i asked recently i called them and such, they definitely should i said, i hope it helps! ha!


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (May 13, 2010)

I would sell my left testicle for one....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 13, 2010)

i agree with the others who think carvin needs to offer more options for body shapes. i have too many strats & see them all the time. kinda lookin for something cool like a xiphos or v. come on guys something crazy looking!

wonder if they could have an option for a set or neck-thru also, cause thats pretty much all im buyin anymore


----------



## guitareben (May 16, 2010)

Massive yes for this one! After getting a 25.5 inch 7 string i would defo move on to a longer scale length and 8 strings! Seriously, carvin HAVE to do this. Also, expanding on 7 string line would be cool, but i am ok with what there is. (But get rid of god damn dealer for international sales  )

On a completely unrealistic note:
True temperament Carvin. Oh yes......


----------



## gunshow86de (May 16, 2010)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> wonder if they could have an option for a set or neck-thru also, cause thats pretty much all im buyin anymore




Most Carvins already are neck-through; there are only 2 bolt-on models and the carved tops are set-neck.


----------



## The Echthros (May 16, 2010)

I agree they need to offer more 7s (V220-7?) as well as do simple things like a pointy 7 headstock first. But an 8 would be most awesome. Doubts are high though.


----------



## Hollowway (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, if they do start making 8 strings I hope they come with a walker with tennis balls on the front legs, because I'm guessing I'll be that old when they decide to make them.


----------



## Wolfv11 (May 16, 2010)

At some point, somewhere on this forum. Shane had said to keep an eye out for a carvin 8

well ive been keeping an eye out, and there still aint no carvin 8 string


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 16, 2010)

Wolfv11 said:


> At some point, somewhere on this forum. Shane had said to keep an eye out for a carvin 8
> 
> well ive been keeping an eye out, and there still aint no carvin 8 string



we're more likely to see the carvin 8 in this thread before rondo ships out the May run of agile's


----------



## GTR0B (May 18, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks Carvin should stick to what they are doing now?

I'd like to see a 27" and maybe a 8, but I really think Carvin have it really good with the direction they have always taken.

Hell, if I had the money.....I'd have more Carvin's than sense.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (May 19, 2010)

Shane makes one post, people say the same thing over and over for 10 pages.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 19, 2010)

Shane is the best troll on this forum apparently.


----------



## 7stg (Dec 26, 2010)

I would buy an 8 string Carvin 848 27"

FYI there is a Facebook page:

Carvin Needs To Make 8-String Guitars
Carvin Needs To Make 8-String Guitars | Facebook


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 26, 2010)

Joined


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 26, 2010)

Joined as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 26, 2010)

The thing is, of the 250+ members who joined that group, probably a 10th would actually buy a Carvin 8. :/

/Negative Nancy


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 26, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The thing is, of the 250+ members who joined that group, probably a 10th would actually buy a Carvin 8. :/
> 
> /Negative Nancy



You're a 100% right. 


I'd buy one that does, though


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 26, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The thing is, of the 250+ members who joined that group, probably a 10th would actually buy a Carvin 8. :/
> 
> /Negative Nancy



I would buy one to keep production going. I can't imagine they could make something I'd absolutely despise.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 26, 2010)

Does Shane have any news about the 8 becoming a production model?
I thought he *hinted us he was getting one?


----------



## Explorer (Dec 26, 2010)

This was necrobumped just to say that nothing new has happened? *laugh*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 26, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I would buy one to keep production going. I can't imagine they could make something I'd absolutely despise.



I was more or less making the point, that even if that Facebook page gets 10,000 fans, Carvin isn't stupid. They know that the number of fans on a Facebook fan page doesn't mean diddly squat. 

If folks really want to show they're "ready" for a Carvin 8, they'll start a buy list on the Carvin BBS. I don't think Carvin would turn down a few hundred folks with cash in hand.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 26, 2010)

Explorer said:


> This was necrobumped just to say that nothing new has happened? *laugh*



No it appears it was necrobumped to link to a facebook group  




Must admit I was a bit disappointed when this popped up in new posts but there is no new info


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 27, 2010)

Honestly, I believe that Max pretty much hit the nail on the head - either you get a buy list comprising people that will, factually, fork out the cash, or it's really up to the brand to consider whether they wish to take a risk, program CNC's and build instruments just to have spent money for no practical return. Considering the times we're going through, I don't think most companies will take unnecessary risks.


----------



## pawiffuwee (Oct 26, 2011)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPIIIIIIIIIIIIC
NEEEEEEEEECROBUMP
So, uh, here, have this.





Shane wasn't lying


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 26, 2011)

add more scale lengths to the 7 and add the eight and IM IN!!!


----------

